# puppy owners when did you notice a big growth spurt??



## WendyS (Apr 6, 2011)

I have to laugh at this only because I feel like Cooper grows hourly! LOL His paws are huge. He went from 14.4lbs at 8 weeks to 23.8 lbs at 11 weeks! YIKES!! Vet says he is perfect but just going to be a big boy. I can't imagine a bigger growth spurt that this rate! LOL


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Tess really started to 'grow' when I changed to adult food at 6 months. That was also the time when we went from 3 to 2 feedings/cups. From then on she has been on 1 cup in the morning, 1 at night, and for lunch some yoghurt with banana or apple, with probiotics etc. She also gets some sliced up pieces of bread, as a treat. 

I looked it up: she weighed 47 lbs when she was 6 months old. When she was 9 months old, she was 57. So the real 'weightgaining' was before 6 months, but she started to gain height. I thought that was what you meant by 'growth spurth'.

By the way, she is now 19 months old and 59 lbs.


----------



## Mavrk (Mar 11, 2011)

Sunshine is 17 weeks old now and has been growing at a 10% rate since we got her. Of course 10% of 27 lbs is a bit different than 10% of 16 lbs. So she has been gaining steadily, but each week that 10% gets larger and larger. She was at the vet today and is 29.5 lbs. So I don't know if it is a growth spurt as much as it is a proportion thing. I heard most puppies grow rapidly until about 6 monhts and then it tapers off. Of course inge says that is when Tess started to really gain weight, so I don't know.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I just weighed oakley today he is 28.5lbs he's gained a pound in 5 days. He's growing nice and evenly so youre right i dont think its the weight its the proportion...not sure when i will go to adult and if it will be large breed adult or not..breeder says around 5-6 months i may hold off a bit longer.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Remind me, when was Oakley born?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oakley is perfect, try not to worry so much, about his food, he looks great,,your doing a good job with him.I like going to adult food, at 6 months, but you can before, some of this is selling of food, compare all info. on food, i know you will.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Conner gained half a pound a day from the time I got him until he was nearly full grown at 75 pounds

Flip was very very gradual. And he's 20 pounds (and 4 inches smaller than Conner.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Remind me, when was Oakley born?


 He was born Jan 24th


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> Oakley is perfect, try not to worry so much, about his food, he looks great,,your doing a good job with him.I like going to adult food, at 6 months, but you can before, some of this is selling of food, compare all info. on food, i know you will.


 You are very sweet!! thank you so much say woof to Cambridge


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

As long as the growth is gradual and you are feeding your dog a good diet, I wouldn't worry about it. 

With Jacks, the majority of his "rapid" growth happened before 5 months. After 5 months it slowed down. I couldn't pin-point any week that he went through a sudden growth.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's biggest growth spurts were between -
5.5 weeks (3 lbs.) & 13 weeks (25 lbs.)
and
5.5 months (45 lbs.) & 7.5 months (60 lbs.)

He went to adult food around 10 months.


----------

